# A31 Canford Magna roundabout -Wimborne-Dorset



## overthemoon (May 12, 2010)

Hi Folks,
Just to let you know the above roundabout is under developement till June 2012 in readiness for the "improved Olypics Route". Our local rag reports night closures on the A31 and traffic chaos at peak times so if travelling through Dorset on this main route it's worth bearing in mind. 
Dave.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Dave is dead right

The work is being carried out by the Highways Agency NOT the County Council highways dept (where I now work)

AVOID IT AT ALL COSTS    

Also please be aware that there is NO reasonable local diversion or local route around it :roll: . If you look at the map you will its the only road through and its very busy!!

There WILL be significant and lengthy delays, until may next year  

If you are heading for the West Country from the direction of London/Southampton then I would strongly suggest that you first off use the A303 and secondly try NOT to travel on Friday afternoons (westbound) or Sunday afternoon/evening (eastbound) as thats when the A303 is busiest as well.

Its called progress, whether the planned works will solve/alleviate the congestion at this well known blackspot remains to be seen. personally I am not convinced, but hope to be wrong!!


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

Is this the roundabout by Merley touring park on the Wimborne by pass?? going to Holbourne Bashley on friday  8O 
perhaps I could sell teas and coffee en route :roll:


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I think it's the first roundabout heading west after the end of the dual carraigeway, we saw signs there a couple of weeks ago - it causes all sorts of hold ups when there is anything more than 12 cars using it :x . It's a mystery to me why they built that A31 road as dual carriageway to one roundabout, and then it reduces to single carriageway up to the big roundabout and along the winborne by pass. 
What are the going to do? put traffic lights on the roundabout? :roll: Even longer queues then if that's the case


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

A little more info. This roundabout is close to me and any attempt at trying to find another fairly local route is likely to be doomed for one reason or another. All alternatives will be busy and long winded using local roads which will not cope. Anyone intending to join or leave the A31 at the roundabout is in for a torid time as there are extensive closures of the minor junctions.

http://www.highways.gov.uk/roads/projects/30554.aspx

They say "Along the A31, the implications outside of peak times should be minimal as most of the works on the trunk road have been programmed to take place during night time closures. There will also be no reduction in the number of running lanes available to road users on the A31 during the peak periods to minimise disruptions. However, there may be peak time disruptions due to the speed reductions". I, like Mr Plod, have reservations about that . 
I cannot see that a reduction in speed limits will cause any additional delays as traffic travels far below the NSL 60mph during peak times in any event.


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

Thanks Ray - just the roads we want to use :x


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Pollydoodle said:


> Thanks Ray - just the roads we want to use :x


Sheila, your starting from the wrong place and perhaps Salisbury - Southampton - Christchurch is your best route. It should only add 40 - 50 miles each way 

How about:
Stalbridge to Blandford bypass.
A354 Salisbury road to Sixpenney Handley roundabout.
Verwood - Ringwood and Bournemouth Spur Road.
Take Christchurch turning off spur road near Hurn and I think you are then on your original route.
Ray


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

thanks Ray- it looks like they are doing a similar job as at the A40 / Oxofrd estern ring road junction at Green Road roundabout. There they have the Main A40 running through the roundabout, with the minor junctions filtering round it. It seems to work quite well, but it was chaotic there when it was being done :roll:


----------

